# vent window weatherstrip on a 65 GTO



## Tony Morillas (Sep 8, 2010)

I have fully restored a 65 GTO from the ground up. There have been many satisfying as well as frustrating times with this car. I am really having difficulty trying to get the vent window weatherstrip right.

The entire vent window assembly is out of the car but am having trouble getting it back together with the weatherstrip rubber. The window doesn't close smoothly in the new rubber. Any advice or direction would be appreciated. It is almost as frustrating as the rear quarter window was to re install.

Thank you


----------



## RT-1 (Mar 21, 2012)

I just finished this same job and mine went very smoothly. Have you compared the old and new rubber to verify you've got the right side in the right place? Pictures might be helpful.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

From what I've seen, the new vent rubber is not formed properly. Can always tell original from repro by the poor fit of the repros, and gaps along the sealing surfaces. One reason why I've left mine alone.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I think the molds and the material are different on this repop stuff GTOG, I ran into the same thing when I restored my 1980 Jimmy and ended up using the original stuff, the new stuff didn't let the wind wing close and if you forced it then it didn't come close to sealing.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

ooooo I seem to remember pulling large chunks of hair out doing this job, I had to use some clamps and custom made sticks to get the ws into the frame, but it came out good and the windows close properly, I had parts from opgi


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There may be different sources....I don't know. At a Pontiac show I attend yearly, there are about 6 to 8 '64-'67 GTO's with the repro rubber, and the rest have original. All the ones with the repro rubber have wing windows that are not flush with the seal. Also, the seal looks blacker and flatter in texture than the shinier, lighter originals. There may be a better brand that fits right. It's like the trunk and door rubber: some is the right stuff, but a lot of it is twice as thick as original and never fits right. And the supplier says it needs to 'break in and seat'. Hogwash.


----------

